# Custom Tie, Palolo Worm



## RAYM (Jan 18, 2010)

nice looks good I've been working on something 
very similiar I'll post it soon.


----------



## bsfl (Jul 30, 2009)

Cool tie! What's the head material?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

The body is blended EP. Like the 3D fibers they are selling now...but in my custom "Worm" color, lol.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks cool. That's not spun deer hair?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Looks cool. That's not spun deer hair?


Nope, super secret EP Stacking method with some tweaks to make it not collapse when stripped.


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

> > Looks cool. That's not spun deer hair?
> 
> 
> Nope, super secret EP Stacking method with some tweaks to make it not collapse when stripped.


Looks like the head could be made of the Shrimp Dub Brush from EP. 

Cool looking fly, It opens up a ton of ideas! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

that looks sweet. Its funny cause my go to bait pattern i tie is exactly like that but i add stick on eyes to it. has alsome action. All white or all black is killer for shorelines. all this time i thought that ep body trick was a secret.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZa4IvOoSj0[/media]


First time I saw the rise and feed in the Keys
I couldn't believe big tarpon ate such small critters.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I wish I had a video camera. I would shoot the same video with my fly in the bucket. Thats the video I based my fly off of.


----------

